# Grand Mayan Riviera Maya 2 bedrooms - sleeps how many?



## TravelSFO (Mar 14, 2006)

On the Mayan Website, I see that the 2 bedroom unit sleeps 6 adults and 2 children under 12.  But, how many does it *really* sleep?  

We are 2 adults with an infant and we are thinking of inviting two other couples each with an infant.. so we'd be over the stated occupancy by 1 child if this were the case


----------



## TravelSFO (Mar 14, 2006)

I found this floorplan:

http://www.golfresortmexico.com/cancun.html

If anyone's been in the 2 bedroom at the Grand Mayan and can tell us how many of those sofas are actually sofa sleepers, it would be appreciated.  The Grand Mayan website states that the Grand Master Suite (the 2 bedroom) is just the Grand Suite (4 adults, 2 children) and the Grand Master Room (2 adults, 2 children) put together.   If that's the case, I think the total should be 6 adults and 4 children??


----------



## jules54 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have stayed in the two-bedroom in 2005. One bedroom has a king sized bed and the other has two double beds(not queen size) all the sofas are sleeper sofas. Which I believe are two in the living area and maybe one in a bedroom. To have six adults and three small children in this space is going to be really tight. The resort does list the one-bedroom units as sleeping capacity for 5. So I would think the hotel unit side would be listed for 4 persons. Once again this is close. You would have two bathrooms with an addtional sink out in the hall area and the toilet area also has a separate door. Great resort tons of fun. I have stayed there several times and love the resort and the area.


----------



## TravelSFO (Mar 15, 2006)

*Unit number?*

Thanks, Jules!  Btw, our children will all be under age 2.  Our daughter will just be turning 1 and we expect she will sleep with us in our bed.  

Does any one have any idea how to interpret the unit numbers?  We have the following unit number on our confirmation:

20042-66-20

Where would this unit be located in the resort map?


----------



## EJC (Mar 15, 2006)

Are you exchanging into this resort via RCI?    If you are, RCI lists the occupancy for a 2 bdrm as 8/6, which is 8 people non-privately OR 6 privately.  RCI also lists the HU with an occupancy of 2, and a 1-bdrm with an occupancy of 5/4.  No matter how you do the math, that doesn't add up to an occupancy of 9--no matter what the bedding situation actually is.  IF this is an RCI exchange, you might want to call the resort and explain your situation to see if they will allow 6 adults and 3 children, and write down the name of the person that tells you it is O.K.   I personally wouldn't want to risk just showing up expecting to exceed the stated RCI  unit occupancy.


----------



## TravelSFO (Mar 15, 2006)

It's an exchange through SFX.  SFX always lists the occupancy as 6 for two bedroom units even it it sleeps more.

I read somewhere last night that the Grand Mayan would allow up to 4 children under the age of 12 to stay in the 2 bedroom (in addition to the 6 adults.)


----------



## dsfritz (Mar 15, 2006)

*Grand Mayan beds*

We stayed at the Grand Mayan in January in a 2 bedroom.  It easily slept 10 people!  Each bedroom has a couch/trundle bed (twin sized bed slides out under the couch).  There was also a sofa bed in the living area.  It would be pretty tight for adults, but w/ kids very workable.


----------



## Monica (Mar 15, 2006)

*I agree*

If the units are like the units at the Grand in Acapulco, you will be fine.  Those units are huge!  Six adults and 3 small children will be fine.


----------



## TravelSFO (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks, dsfritz and Monica!

I looked at the floorplans for the Grand Mayan in Acapulco and Nuevo Vallarta -- looks like they all have the same floorplan, more or less...  2 King beds, 2 Jacuzzis and a swimming pool in each 2 bedroom unit!


----------

